# Actiontec Powerline Help



## Hubert115 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have Actiontec PWR511K01 500 Mbps HomePlug HD Powerline Wall Plug Network Adapter Kit (2 Units)

I have it plugged into my router and then the other plugged into my xbox. When I first got it all the lights were green and worked perfectly. Now the connection light is red. Why did it change? And I think that might be the reason why I can't play FIFA 13 on xbox. I can still play COD though


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like the link between them has been lost.

Did you plug anything into the wall outlets since you put them in?


----------



## Hubert115 (Jan 2, 2013)

No I did not. Now when I play COD I red bar alot. I have unplugged them both and plugged them back. Unplugged my router and modem. Reset the adapters to factory settings and everything..


----------



## Dennis_Fused (Feb 3, 2010)

XBOX 360 is infamous for it's issues with UPnP.
You can see if there is an option to disable UPnP in the device and see if that works. Are you experiencing "Moderate NAT" errors as well?


----------



## Hubert115 (Jan 2, 2013)

pootio said:


> XBOX 360 is infamous for it's issues with UPnP.
> You can see if there is an option to disable UPnP in the device and see if that works. Are you experiencing "Moderate NAT" errors as well?


sometimes it's moderate sometimes it open.I should disable it on my router settings?


----------



## Dennis_Fused (Feb 3, 2010)

You can disable UPnP and see if it fixes your issue. It poses a security risk, but sometimes you have to take the risk for a cleaner connection.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Usually its recommended to have Upnp enabled since this helps programs autonegocate ports. The risk is this is a boon to malware. If you want to disable Upnp you need to do port forwarding to the xbox. Portforward.com has the how to for this.


----------

